# procuro uma publicação!



## xpdt (19 Mai 2009 às 12:40)

Boas pessoal!

Estou a fazer um trabalho de mestrado e necessitava de uma publicação da OMM. Será que alguém me pode dizer onde a encontrar em Portugal ou assim?


A publicação é: Guia de instrumentos e observaciones meteorologicas
                      ISBN: 92-63-30008-9


Obrigado


----------



## Chingula (20 Mai 2009 às 19:17)

xpdt disse:


> Boas pessoal!
> 
> Estou a fazer um trabalho de mestrado e necessitava de uma publicação da OMM. Será que alguém me pode dizer onde a encontrar em Portugal ou assim?
> 
> ...



 Espero poder ajudar...

Com o auxílio de Pessoa Amiga aqui vai o endereço de internet:

http://www.wmo.int/pages/prog/www/IMOP/IMOP-home.html

 O manual da OMM é:
 WMO-No. 8 - CIMO Guide (7th Edition, 2008) 

Cumpts


----------



## xpdt (28 Mai 2009 às 10:56)

Olá obrigado pela ajuda era mesmo o que precisava.


----------

